# Bendix hub rebuild question



## rollfaster (Mar 26, 2017)

Getting ready to rebuild the Bendix( OG) hub on my 46 DX. My question is: would this be all grease or grease bearings and oil shoes? It does have an oil port on the hub. Probably all grease application but just want to make sure. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ricobike (Mar 28, 2017)

Bottom of page 142 in the Schwinn service manual has your answer.  You'll need to scroll backward a couple of pages to get to page 142 from the following link:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1.81415/#post-507576

The manual says basically grease everything and possibly oil on the shoes.  I always just use brake grease going lightly on the shoes and that has seemed to work for me.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 29, 2017)

The oil port is there for a reason,use it. Grease all of the bearings


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks guys. Yeah I rebuilt it yesterday using only grease. Light on the inside of the shell and brake shoes. Stops and coasts beautifully now.


----------

